# Cabin air Filter Location??



## TommyP (May 16, 2015)

Hey guys!

Been getting fucking annoyed all morning because can't find my air filter for the air vent!!

Been looking under the glove box, under the column between the passenger and driver and driver side.. just unable to locate it!

I took a photo of the glove box region as its most likely there.. Photo link: http://s29.postimg.org/jvycy3o2v/20150516_153927.jpg

been pulling on the plastic unscrewed everything in the region nothings falling off.. urgh

Anyone happen to know where exactly where the air filter will come out?

Tommy


----------

